

Senate passes controversial metadata laws - femto
http://www.smh.com.au/federal-politics/political-news/senate-passes-controversial-metadata-laws-20150326-1m8q3v.html

======
endgame
It's as they say: we have to win every time, they only need to win once. I
hope other Australians on this site will teach their friends and family how to
protect their privacy. I know I will be.

